# Looking For CNC Router Recommendations



## Aaron Sapoznikov (Mar 4, 2017)

Hi everyone, Im looking to get a CNC Router for small projects (1 ft x 1 ft x 6 in. or less) with the vast majority of projects being around the 4"x6"x3" size to work on stabilized wood. For the most part I would be making boxes out of solid blocks of stabilized wood and am hoping to get a few recommendations are where to start. Ideally, a fairly easy to use CNC router (I can learn new software so no worries on that) that is inexpensive, cheaper is better as long as the CNC machine is reliable/doesn't break down easily. Any help is appreciated!

I'm not opposed to building a CNC machine but have no idea where to start in such an endeavor so if your solution is to build one, can anyone point me in the right direction or let me know what all I would need?


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

I am a big fan of the CNCs that are made by Probotix.com. They have a small model that has all the features of their larger CNCs and comes ready to run. Just plug in the cables and add your choice of router. No other assembly needed. PROBOTIX V90 Mk2 CNC ROUTER. It includes a PC running Linux and LinuxCNC to control the CNC. 

For tool path creation software they can add cut2d from vectric.com for $150 which may be all you need. If you need more features you can upgrade to Vcarve Pro or Aspire for the difference in price. You can download a trial version for free from Vectric Ltd - Trial Software. It won't create files you can actually cut (G-Code), but with their tutorial videos you can probably learn most of the features before your paid/working version arrives.

4D


----------



## Aaron Sapoznikov (Mar 4, 2017)

4DThinker said:


> I am a big fan of the CNCs that are made by Probotix.com. They have a small model that has all the features of their larger CNCs and comes ready to run. Just plug in the cables and add your choice of router. No other assembly needed. It includes a PC running Linux and LinuxCNC to control the CNC.
> 
> For tool path creation software they can add cut2d from vectric.com for $150 which may be all you need. If you need more features you can upgrade to Vcarve Pro or Aspire for the difference in price. You can download a trial version for free from . It won't create files you can actually cut (G-Code), but with their tutorial videos you can probably learn most of the features before your paid/working version arrives.
> 
> 4D


Thanks for the recommendation! Sadly my budget is fairly tight at the moment and hoping to keep it under $1000


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Aaron.


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

The best you can do for close to that price will either be a kit or a used CNC.

I bought one of these: https://www.inventables.com/technologies/x-carve/customize#500mm but the belt driven axis leave something to be desired. 

4D


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Welcome to the forum, Aaron! Have you built these boxes before and, if so, how did you build them? Do you have any photos of what you've built? That might help in the advice you'll get.

David


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Please don't be offended , but it always cracks me up when people have a $1000 budget to build a CNC router table .
Must have seen this a half dozen times here now 

I need 20K Canadian just for a kit and decent software . You can cut that almost in half if your in the USA of course . 
Aaron , in your defence , some people may have actually may actually have pulled that budget off . Seen some made from MDF and the cheapest stepper motors possible . Not sure how reliable or accurate they were , and then there's the software . There's a new member here that joined recently by the name of Ryan , and he successfully built a home made one . May be a good watch for you .

Disclaimer: Aaron , I've never owned one , just done a lot of research .


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

I, too, have been thinking about a light duty cnc that I can build. But cheap is relative to one's available funds. I personally cannot justify even the $1000 expenditure.

The best approach i've found is using an Arduino processor to drive the stepper motors, and read graphics and/or cutting instructions from vector images and short programs that are available free. Since programming doesn't bother you, you can write your own programs, or tweak free ones that others have posted for free. I don't seem to have saved as many sites as I thought, but here are some to look at:




Low Budget CNC
CNC V2.1 - HomoFaciens

You can do a google search for Arduino CNC (or Raspberry Pi, but Raspberry hardware is more expensive). You'll find plenty of possibilities. Also, the remarkable Jeremy Schmidt is in the process of designing and building one that he claims can be done for around $800 including the router. 

The last time I communicated with him about it, he said he was taking his time to make a design that would really make a top notch machine. This video is his attempt to rebuild an X-Carve to be more dependable, but had limited success, and at the end he discusses the pros and cons of building your own:


----------



## Tomcat104 (Mar 22, 2017)

*Looking For My First CNC Router*

I'm a newbie here, very newbie.

I'm 57 and disabled from massive stroke, have limited use of my right hand.

I too am looking for my first CNC Router. I want one mainly for my own hobby use but I know I will try to turn it into a business. Before my stroke I owned a graphics business for 20 years, Business is in my blood.

I started looking at Chinese machines on EBay...and there are a lot of them for under $1000. Further research told me I would not be happy with their quality...or would I?

I'm mostly interested in STEPCRAFT & High-Z machines. What do you guys think of them? Should I look at something else?

Due to my disability I do not think I can can built one. These tw come in a DYI Kit or Pre-Assembled, which I do like.

David


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Welcome both Aaron and Tom. Even if the quality of a Chinese machine is not in question, customer service and parts probably will be.


----------

